# Red's jigging



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi,
you may or may not know that I have 8 red 's and 1 rhom. My 8 reds are mostly about 7 inch with two i introduced about a month ago which are maybe only 4 -5 inch long. My 6 originals have different shapes i.e. some seem longer and sleek while others are more squat and fatter. (i'm guessing i have males and females ).
Now over the past week or so i have noticed the bigger of the fish have started doing this sort of jig thing.
they seem to open thier mouths and like wiggle , at first i thought they were warning each other off , but the more they do it the more they seem to attract attention to themselves not deter it. IS IT??? ISN'T it?????
what should i do to help them out - if they need helping...
I recently changed my lighting in the tank too , from normal strip to one of those blue moon things and hey they seem to like it. Tonight in fact i managed to get my face almost touching the glass and they all seemed to watch and investigate me , were as usually they'd all just dart for cover.....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

watch for signs of pairing and darkening in color and keep an eye out for them after water changes. thats when they like to start breeding. if it's going to happen then it will. keep us posted


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

I dont seem to have noticed any pairing as such, BUT the darkening in colour OOOH YES!!! really dark, I guessed it may have something to do with the blue moon light, BUT maybe just maybe.....


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm having the same experience as gasp, they get very dark. And then sometimes 2 of them will fight each other, just like this vid

http://www.piranha-fury.com/download/pafil...se&id=1&file=58

Is it breeding or just plain fighting? At the moment there is no plant in the tank, no hiding places nothing. Just a sandbed.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

from what i can see from the video is, their caudal fins seem to be a solid black right through a very typical sign when ready to breed. doesn't mean for sure that it will happen as i have seen a pair here in town turn that color for along time and still not start actually breeding. definitely some territorial aggression or perhaps pairing disputes IMO please keep us posted on the outcome as the vid is much help already


----------

